# newbie



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

HI I am just embarking on IVF treatment in Norway  - had initial scan and just about to start drugs in 15 days.    I am 40 and already have one child naturally coinceived aged 6. I know my trouble is age related and partner's low motility, but not been careful for 4 yrs now and really trying for 2. Nothing happening and concerned now it wont  . Been given 10-20% chance with ivf          , but so desperate for another but feel guilty cos my son is so special to me but still wnat another. Very broody. Sister just announced preg at 38 and happy but envious too.  Anyone in similar situ?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Come and join us on the daily messages board, you will be very welcome xxxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Blizzi,
You are not alone! There are LOADS of us on the daily messages thread, though as far as I know, not in Norway. But I don't think that matters!!
As Emily said, you would be most welcome on that thread, and I'm sure you will find the support you need there.
Best of luck with the treatment!  
Love Cindersxxx


----------

